
Show HN: Artifact – scan photos easily on your iPhone - lentil
http://artifactapp.co/
======
lentil
We had a few friends ask us to help them scan old photos that they have laying
around, and it gave us the idea to build this app. It lets them scan their
photos by themselves easily, without having to own a scanner, and without
having to spend a lot of time on it.

We just released the first version to the App Store, and would love to get
some feedback!

